

Ask HN: Segment.io Backend Stack? - ksec

I try search on Google and HN but nothing came up. Do anyone know what are Segment.io using for their Stack? Node.js?
======
grabeh
<http://calv.info/node-and-express-tips/> Here's a link with some information.

